# Looking for SFW RP



## Yuterupii (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello! I'm new to the community, but I'm not unfamiliar with RPs (I've never done a furry RP before but I'm assuming it's similar to regular RPs).
I'm willing to do just SFW. I'm not a very literate RPer but I'm expecting at least two lines to a paragraph or more.

Themes:
Fantasy
Sci-Fi
Slice of Life
Medieval
Modern
Crime


Reference Sheet:
www.furaffinity.net: Rupi Reference Sheet by Yuterupii

Clothing Ref:
www.furaffinity.net: Rupi Clothing Reference #1 by Yuterupii

EDIT: Will not do NSFW per request by S/O


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 24, 2016)

*adds the word "Aye" to the thread since I'm here*

Aye


----------



## Yuterupii (Oct 25, 2016)

Updated with ref sheet and themes. Clothing refs coming soon


----------



## Keywee612 (Oct 25, 2016)

I down


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 25, 2016)

I can do with all themes (even NSFW lol), but I prefer modern, slice of life and/or crime-fighting ; my fursona is a wandering samurai/monk martial-artist looking for odd jobs XD


----------



## Yuterupii (Oct 26, 2016)

EDITED: Added clothing reference and preference to only SFW RPs.


----------



## Keywee612 (Oct 26, 2016)

Well here my ref character also bio
www.furaffinity.net: Edia Tello 1.0v by Keywee612


----------



## lyar (Oct 26, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> Well here my ref character also bio
> www.furaffinity.net: Edia Tello 1.0v by Keywee612


Not to alarm you, but looking at your bio/ref I saw a height value of 5'12" <---that does not exist it would simply be 6'. I have noticed lately that I have developed a pet peeve for inaccurate measurements in refs. 

Anyway pet peeves aside, I'm slightly interested.


----------



## Keywee612 (Oct 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> that does not exist it would simply be 6'. I have noticed lately that I have developed a pet peeve for inaccurate measurements in refs.


well thank don't get much feedback


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I can do with all themes (even NSFW lol), but I prefer modern, slice of life and/or crime-fighting ; my fursona is a wandering samurai/monk martial-artist looking for odd jobs XD


you know i'll join anything you do.


----------



## Malcolm Deer (Oct 26, 2016)

I wouldn't mind doing an rp with some people.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 26, 2016)

If this is like a group thing I am down.
also if anyone wants help pinning down story details.


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Sep 29, 2018)

Sound pretty cool. I'm in.


----------

